# Seiko pin and collars



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi forum , I've just lost a few collars for a 22mm bracelet. The other few I have have been squeezed a little and I can't get them opened again. Is there anywhere I can get 22mm collars or pin and collar sets for the turtle bracelet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You could try these : https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/tubes-pins-for-watch-bracelets


----------

